# Am I the only one that HATES dealing with her skin??



## funkychik02 (Mar 14, 2010)

I can spend an hour on my makeup, but when it comes to skincare? I can't be bothered! I would rather scrub the kitchen floor with a tooth brush, but my skin goes crap without care! What's a lazy girl to do?!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 14, 2010)

maybe a 2 in 1 product would be good for you. i quite like the clarins cleanser and toner in one... it's orange in colour. this also does a good job of taking off make up that i miss! 

or you can get some wipes which are a cleanser and toner and even have some moisturiser in which would be good. however if you have dry skin you may need an actual moisturiser too


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 14, 2010)

is it because you find skincare boring? or you dont know where to start?

sephora is launching the "skincare crusade" because like you, many women cant bebothered with their skincare routine. There will be a skincare challenege with rewards. Youll be given a card, and for every skincare item you purchase of 20 USD youll be given a stamp. After 4 stamps you get a free fullsized product (within those they have selected to give away). The idea is to get people started on a good routine. Cleanse, treat, moisturize, and protect. There will also be a new Skincare solutions wall in every sephora which will make it easier for everyone to figure out. Sry, had my meeting about it last night.

But seriously, it is important to take care of your skin. Your foundations and powders will go on easier. You might find you no longer need to wear foundation at all, tinted moirturizer might be enough for you. Eye creams will help your eyes look more awake and youthful and will make your makeup go on easier. With the right treatments skin will appear brighter, more toned. You can prevent wrinkles, soften expression lines. Why wouldn't you, ya know?
Before i worked for sephora i didnt know much about skincare, and didnt care. Since ive started to work their i started to sample everything, and ive found some products that have changed my skin and make me feel so confident. I've evened out my skintone, so i dont feel i need to wear foundation whenever i leave the house. My skin is even kinda glowy which is nice. I've also found products that are actually fun, like most of the masks i use. 

What kind of skin do you have?


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_maybe a 2 in 1 product would be good for you. i quite like the clarins cleanser and toner in one... it's orange in colour. this also does a good job of taking off make up that i miss! 

or you can get some wipes which are a cleanser and toner and even have some moisturiser in which would be good. however if you have dry skin you may need an actual moisturiser too_

 
Oh, another good 2 in one is Purity by Philosophy. It's my everyday cleanser. It's PH balanced so theres no need for a toner. It's also designed to take makeup off. Even stubborn waterproof makeup, it just melts away. It's got a light lemony scent and leave the skin soft yet sqweeky clean! It's also uber mild, and wont irritate even the most sensitive skin. Plus it's so mild, even if you get a bunch in your eye, it doesn't sting. There's usually a travel sized one 9good for trying out) in the beauty to go section at sephora. It's 14 CAD, so prolly 10ish USD or less.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 14, 2010)

While I do cleanse, scrub and moisturize my face and have a decent routine for that, when it comes to body care I seriously can't be bothered. I am just too lazy to take the 10 minutes to rub moisturizer on my whole body every single time I shower. So I don't. And my skin looks the cracked desert earth..


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 14, 2010)

I wish I didn't HAVE to bother with skin care, but I don't have a choice. I'm tired of trying new stuff all the time. My new favorite exfoliant though: plain old sugar. It makes my skin sooooo ridiculously soft. I even use it on dogs I wash at work, and it works amazingly well for them, too. Gets rid of any little flakies they have, and they love how it scratches their back while I'm rubbing it in. I also can't do without makeup wipes. I always wash my face after, but it's easier than having to wash it two or three times to get all my makeup off.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_maybe a 2 in 1 product would be good for you. i quite like the clarins cleanser and toner in one... it's orange in colour. this also does a good job of taking off make up that i miss! 

or you can get some wipes which are a cleanser and toner and even have some moisturiser in which would be good. however if you have dry skin you may need an actual moisturiser too_

 
HAHA maybe i'm weird! I love using skincare, washing my face etc! Except when i'm really tired! Else i feel really perked up when i do my skin care routine! HAHA but yeahh get 2 in one products as mentioned if you don't like doing your skin care regime! 

I LOVE the Clarins Cleanser tooo!  hehehs


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 14, 2010)

Mabelle what kind of skincare from Sephora (or any store) would you recommend for someone with combination skin (oily in T-zone & normal to dry in the cheeks), with large-ish size pores by the nose, and lacking radience?  

I am willing to try pretty much anything.  Also when does this Sephora skincare stuff start?


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 15, 2010)

i used to be like that at night time lol.. the only thing that motivates me is how my skin looks if i dont properly remove my make up.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 15, 2010)

I am with you on this one.  About the only thing I do is wash my face (with Dove soap) and put on a daily moisturizer after my shower.  That's it!

Every few months I think I really should be doing more and buy a bunch of items and then never use them.  I don't even wear foundation; just a little powder to even things out.

I just fiind there are too many choices and it makes it so frustrating!!


----------



## genduk26 (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_
But seriously, it is important to take care of your skin._

 





if i have to pick between skin care or make up, i would pick skin care. period. it always makes me happy whenever i touch my face or see people who have smooth and flawless skin. we all have many make up *thanks to specktra enablers* but make up is art ... it's like painting a canvas. a good canvas is the key to having/making beautiful arts.
there is a forum in modelmayhem.com (hair, makeup & styling). this forum is for professional MUAs, photographers & models . they keep saying that skin care is VERY important & even get upset when they find out that a model doesn't take care of her/his skin. this forum is a professional forum & they are serious (most of the time) when it's about skin care. 
last year i visited my friend who works for an expensive brand in a  department store to see/try a new collection. she had a good make up but her skin was so flaky, dry, dull, etc. i didn't say a word about it but i think she read my mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & she said that she hadn't exfoliated her face for a couple weeks. but after that moment, her face has always been smooth & flawless. i'm a happy customer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maybe you don't see it now but you will in the future... wrinkles, dark circles, uneven skin tone, etc. trust me, you will be upset & regret it when you see it on your face. so, please take care of your skin. 
it's true, there are many skin care choices because every skin is different. if you don't know where to start, go to sephora, department stores, lush or any skin care stores. i know they give you samples to try. i also know that over-the-counters sell good skin care. some websites include specktra have skin care review. it's a good guidance before you buy.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Mabelle what kind of skincare from Sephora (or any store) would you recommend for someone with combination skin (oily in T-zone & normal to dry in the cheeks), with large-ish size pores by the nose, and lacking radience? 

I am willing to try pretty much anything. Also when does this Sephora skincare stuff start?_

 
Not that you asked for my 2 cents but I was reading your post and it was like reading about myself! I also have combo skin and I've noticed the pores on my cheeks near my nose are awful. I have had such trouble lately finding my HG product and after reading about all these people who rave over theirs, I have to admit I'm a bit jealous. So as for that, I finally went to Clinique over the weekend and sat down with one of the employees (consultant?) and we went over the details about my skin. I'm almost 31 and used to use their products off and on through high school and beyond. For the past few years I've tried other stuff just trying to get out there and try new things and I think I'm going to stick with them for awhile. She told me I was type 2 and advised using the mild gel cleanser, type 2 toner and the Dramatically Different moisturizing GEL which is a new product since I didn't handle the DD lotion that well years back. So far my skin doesn't feel oily but also doesn't feel like it's going to crack around my cheeks. I'm anxious to see how I feel about it in the next few weeks but it's an idea of something to try. Hope you don't mind me butting in!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_Not that you asked for my 2 cents but I was reading your post and it was like reading about myself! I also have combo skin and I've noticed the pores on my cheeks near my nose are awful. I have had such trouble lately finding my HG product and after reading about all these people who rave over theirs, I have to admit I'm a bit jealous. So as for that, I finally went to Clinique over the weekend and sat down with one of the employees (consultant?) and we went over the details about my skin. I'm almost 31 and used to use their products off and on through high school and beyond. For the past few years I've tried other stuff just trying to get out there and try new things and I think I'm going to stick with them for awhile. She told me I was type 2 and advised using the mild gel cleanser, type 2 toner and the Dramatically Different moisturizing GEL which is a new product since I didn't handle the DD lotion that well years back. So far my skin doesn't feel oily but also doesn't feel like it's going to crack around my cheeks. I'm anxious to see how I feel about it in the next few weeks but it's an idea of something to try. Hope you don't mind me butting in!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You were not butting in at all!  I really wanted anyone's opinion/advice/experience so thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I switched to Clinique's 3-step in early December (I am type II as well) and to be perfectly honest my skin has never been worse.  I use the gel DDL on my t-zone and the regular DDL on my cheeks.  I know that Clinique 3-step works great for a lot of people, and it had for me in the past which was the reason I went back to it, but this time my skin hates it.  

My skin looks dull, my chin and forehead have terrible breakouts that just keep coming back over and over, and a lot of redness.

I am totally at a loss of what to try next.  I used to have really nice skin but once I got in my late 20s it really changed for the worst.


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Mabelle what kind of skincare from Sephora (or any store) would you recommend for someone with combination skin (oily in T-zone & normal to dry in the cheeks), with large-ish size pores by the nose, and lacking radience?  

I am willing to try pretty much anything.  Also when does this Sephora skincare stuff start?_

 
well, i dont have most of these problems, so i won't know from personal expirience, biut ive heard from my co workers about the following

for enlarged pores;
the clairsonic; which is almost 200$, but people rave about it
Help me by Philosophy; this is a rentenoid cream that i just started using. It's for first signs of aging, but you can use it to help with acne and acne scaring, as well as diminishing the look of pores, not the actual size. I just started using it for my expression lines (which ive had since i was a kid) and i notice they are less visible. Note, if you use this you must must use an SPF as retenoid is photosensitive. 
Clinic Pore Minimizing Shine Control; I've heard mixed things about it... but its for specifically that.
Murad t-zone pore refining gel; i think this is the product that most of my co workers recommend. again, never tried it. 


actually.... you might want to pick up the "three little wonders" kit by ole henreksen. We call it the little black dress of skincare, cause it works well for everyone. 
It comes ith 3 steps.
1. Truth Serum; Vitamin C collagen booster. It's got a good concentration of vitamin C which is what we call the BLT. It  Brightens Lightens And Tightens.  IT will absolutely brighten, smooth any fine lines, improve elasticity. It will give you a fantastic glow. It's you're morning treatment after you cleanse. 
2. Sheer transformation cream: A day/night moisturizer. Again, has anti aging properties. Light weight, super hydrating, will lighten age spots or sun damage. People with oily skin types seem to like it too as it's not greasy and it absorbs well. 
Night invigorating Gel: Night treatment to tighten and increase cell turnover.

You might want to look into the two Face tonics; the balancing and the Oil Control one. Both claim to tighten pores, i suppose it would just be which your skin works best with.

I would suggest starting with the Kit and maybe asking your Sephora SA, and ask for samples of a few.... mostly the Murad, and maybe the Clinic.

edit to add: i just read your post above. I change my vote to asking for a sample of Help Me Instead of Clinic. It will help with acne and the redness. The Ole products will also Help.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 16, 2010)

My skin was nice then went nuts when I was 18. I started breaking out and went to the doctor and got some differin and within a few months I didn't get any cystic acne anymore. It's so worth it.

I don't like skincare either but I know it's necessary so I stick with it every day. I only use baby wipes, a cream wash and 2 moisturizers, dependng on the season and a clay mask in the summer.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_well, i dont have most of these problems, so i won't know from personal expirience, biut ive heard from my co workers about the following

for enlarged pores;
the clairsonic; which is almost 200$, but people rave about it
Help me by Philosophy; this is a rentenoid cream that i just started using. It's for first signs of aging, but you can use it to help with acne and acne scaring, as well as diminishing the look of pores, not the actual size. I just started using it for my expression lines (which ive had since i was a kid) and i notice they are less visible. Note, if you use this you must must use an SPF as retenoid is photosensitive. 
Clinic Pore Minimizing Shine Control; I've heard mixed things about it... but its for specifically that.
Murad t-zone pore refining gel; i think this is the product that most of my co workers recommend. again, never tried it. 


actually.... you might want to pick up the "three little wonders" kit by ole henreksen. We call it the little black dress of skincare, cause it works well for everyone. 
It comes ith 3 steps.
1. Truth Serum; Vitamin C collagen booster. It's got a good concentration of vitamin C which is what we call the BLT. It  Brightens Lightens And Tightens.  IT will absolutely brighten, smooth any fine lines, improve elasticity. It will give you a fantastic glow. It's you're morning treatment after you cleanse. 
2. Sheer transformation cream: A day/night moisturizer. Again, has anti aging properties. Light weight, super hydrating, will lighten age spots or sun damage. People with oily skin types seem to like it too as it's not greasy and it absorbs well. 
Night invigorating Gel: Night treatment to tighten and increase cell turnover.

You might want to look into the two Face tonics; the balancing and the Oil Control one. Both claim to tighten pores, i suppose it would just be which your skin works best with.

I would suggest starting with the Kit and maybe asking your Sephora SA, and ask for samples of a few.... mostly the Murad, and maybe the Clinic.

edit to add: i just read your post above. I change my vote to asking for a sample of Help Me Instead of Clinic. It will help with acne and the redness. The Ole products will also Help._

 
Thank you so much!  This is extremely helpful!


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 16, 2010)

^ no problem!!
btw the skin care challenge starts the 24th or 25th.  kits only count for 1 stamp on the card.
When i was in work today i looked at that Ole Kit again and it's all oil free/oily skin friendly. The kit does claim to minimize pores. Good luck!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_You were not butting in at all! I really wanted anyone's opinion/advice/experience so thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I switched to Clinique's 3-step in early December (I am type II as well) and to be perfectly honest my skin has never been worse. I use the gel DDL on my t-zone and the regular DDL on my cheeks. I know that Clinique 3-step works great for a lot of people, and it had for me in the past which was the reason I went back to it, but this time my skin hates it. 

My skin looks dull, my chin and forehead have terrible breakouts that just keep coming back over and over, and a lot of redness.

I am totally at a loss of what to try next. I used to have really nice skin but once I got in my late 20s it really changed for the worst. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Girl, I know what you mean about having nice skin and then it going to shit. I guess it could be worse but it's frustrating to go from nice skin to constantly battling it. My doctor likes to throw out the "hormonal" answer to the problem since I'm about to be 31 and supposedly women 30 and over start to have issues with their skin. Like once wasn't enough!

Now that I've made my comment on Clinique it follows that quite naturally I'd start having a bit of an issue! I noticed earlier after cleansing my face and applying the DD gel that I have alot of flakiness now on my cheeks and I don't know if it's residue from the gel or if my cheeks are just not getting the moisture they need from the gel. I'm betting it's the latter. I hope I can return this stuff to Macy's since I have the receipt still and the boxes it all came in. I really wanted this to work for me but I think even though I'm considered "combo/dry" that I lean more to the dry side right now and the type 2 just isn't working. 

I am curious about some of the suggestions Mabelle had. I've tried Boscia, Cosmedicine and Korres and none really worked for me. I'm just not super happy with my Basis/Cetaphil combo I was using before the Clinique. It's not that it was awful but it just wasn't making me feel like my skin was at it's best. It still seemed dull and just blah. I'm using Differin cream right now as well for those pesky white cysts and such and I've been using it every other night since late December and it doesn't seem to be working that well either. I still have quite a few small white bumps. My dermatologist was actually the one who suggested the Basis and suggested Aveeno Radiant Moisture and it wasn't working that well either so I switched to Cetaphil's moisturizer and it works better but again like I said, just not wowed by it at all. I guess I should call them back and see if she has any other suggestions or try out a few of Mabelle's suggestions.


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 17, 2010)

I am almost 31 myself and was blessed (ha!) with skin issues. I've tried Clinique (don't use their toner it has too much alcohol), Obagi (derm's office), the line from Kohls and my newest, Mario Badescu. I like the latter because its very gentle, their toner doesn't SMELL like alcohol. I don't care for their Oil-free moisturizer though. It still feels too greasy to me.

Thanks for the tips on the pores. Mine are enlarged.


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 17, 2010)

^ If your main problem is flakiness/hydration check out Hope in a Jar by philosophy. It's Brilliant. It's got kind of a weird smell (metallic), but its also got this amazing souffle texture thats uber soft, and just goes on so light. It's also designed to give you that glow, and it says it exfoliates aswell. I had crazy dry skin on my nose, likes constant flaking and Hope in a Jar took care of it! It also helped to reduce my redness and my overall texture. 

2 other products i suggest checking out are Decleor's night balms which are all natural ( Like Ole) and help hydrate and calm irritation. It's expensive a 85$ a jar. Ask for a sample. the sample in and of itself with last well over 2 months. You need SO little.
The last is pricey too, but holy balls do i love it. It's another Ole product (i LOVE ole as you can tell), the peel. I believe you can get a smaller version for cheaper online... Anyway, Its a weekly peel. It will help with dry skin, claims to help with pore size. Helps to reduce as fine lines. Absolutely boosts radiance. The scrub is almond based and smells like delish biscotti. It can be abrasive, but just go easy on it the first time. The lemon peel is a bit stingy but alright. It goes on for 3 mins. The chamomile mash stays on for 20-30 mins and for the first 5 it burns like a mother. But after that its really nice. When i take it off im a bit red (so do it at night), but My Skin was to die for. I actually started yelling " LOOK AT MY FACE!!! LOOK AT IT!!!" to my mom. 

Honestly ladies, before 2006 my skin was so nice. Then i went to Europe and when i came back it was just... not nice anymore. I was red and blotchy. My texture was rougher. I felt like i always had to wear makeup. Now that ive started using some of these products, i dont even want to wear foundation. My skin usually looks better without it. And As for "Help Me" i've been using it for less than a week, and im seeing results. Even one of my co workers commented on the expression lines on my forehead being almost gone, where as they were pretty visible a week ago.


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah you guys are scaring me with the "30+ with skin issues." I had gorgeous skin from 0 to 18, and from then til now, 26, it's so fucking...boo. Not just breakouts, but the marks left after the pimple is gone. So if my skin magically looks good again within the next couple years, and then I hit 30 and it goes to shit again, I'm liable to just fucking wear a paper bag on my head for the rest of my life.


Sorry for the potty mouth. My skin pisses me off.


----------



## gujifijian (Mar 17, 2010)

I think i find the skincare routine boring. Maybe because I don't know how to do it properly. But I feel it requires alot of work yet I still do it....

I have an acne prone skin plus I'm also combo/oily. I keep trying out different cleanser because none of them seem to work for me. I use moisture wipes to take my makeup off every nite. Then I use my cleanser and I'd have to use the cleanser again. Apparantly the first time the makeup didn't come off. So I use the cleanser twice. I don't use a toner, as I don't think I need it. I use Loreal Future E Spf 15 moisturizer but I think I should be using something closer to my age group. The Future E is for teens. But by using this moisturizer my foundation doesn't seem to overly done. I mean, other moisturizer makes my foundation look heavy. And then i use powder....What should I be using for acne prone skin? I'm in my 30's and I can't seem to find a good cleanser or a good moisturizer. I hate having to change


----------



## gujifijian (Mar 17, 2010)

I recently bought Neutrogena Deep Clean cleanser as well as toner. So I'll try that out. B4 that I used to buy Clean and Clear cleanser. I've heard good things about Neutrogena products so I'm gonna try it out and see how it goes.


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 17, 2010)

I always use makeup wipes before cleansing, as well. I just use the generic ones from rite-aid. They do the trick. After that, I wash with St. Ives Green Tea cleanser, which smells so good and cleans well without being too drying. Then, to be sure I've gotten ALL my makeup off, I use Dickinson's witch hazel toner, then Olay sensitive skin spf 15 moisturizer. A couple times a week I do a sugar scrub, and I plan on doing my second Jessner's peel sometime this month to help with red marks. My skin isn't too bad really, just the hormonal breakouts and red marks. I don't MIND dealing with my skin, I just hate doing it before bed because it wakes me up when all I want to do is pass out.


----------



## funkychik02 (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_is it because you find skincare boring? or you dont know where to start?

sephora is launching the "skincare crusade" because like you, many women cant bebothered with their skincare routine. There will be a skincare challenege with rewards. Youll be given a card, and for every skincare item you purchase of 20 USD youll be given a stamp. After 4 stamps you get a free fullsized product (within those they have selected to give away). The idea is to get people started on a good routine. Cleanse, treat, moisturize, and protect. There will also be a new Skincare solutions wall in every sephora which will make it easier for everyone to figure out. Sry, had my meeting about it last night.

But seriously, it is important to take care of your skin. Your foundations and powders will go on easier. You might find you no longer need to wear foundation at all, tinted moirturizer might be enough for you. Eye creams will help your eyes look more awake and youthful and will make your makeup go on easier. With the right treatments skin will appear brighter, more toned. You can prevent wrinkles, soften expression lines. Why wouldn't you, ya know?
Before i worked for sephora i didnt know much about skincare, and didnt care. Since ive started to work their i started to sample everything, and ive found some products that have changed my skin and make me feel so confident. I've evened out my skintone, so i dont feel i need to wear foundation whenever i leave the house. My skin is even kinda glowy which is nice. I've also found products that are actually fun, like most of the masks i use. 

What kind of skin do you have?_

 
It's a combination of boredom and laziness. I really have no excuse, because I used to SELL SKINCARE PRODUCTS. I actually took care of my skin then. I have combination/ acne prone skin.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Mar 19, 2010)

I can totally understand not wanting to deal with it sometimes. I'm guilty of it as well from time to time. I have the Basis Cleansing Cloths that I get at Ulta b/c that's the only place I can find them but I use them when I don't feel like washing my face and I have to say, I don't feel like it leaves a residue or leaves my skin feeling icky like some cleansing wipes can do. I can't use the MAC ones after a period of time b/c they tend to make me red and irritated and I've tried Ponds and Dove ones and same result. Basis is the only brand that doesn't aggravate my already aggravated skin.

I'm taking back my Clinique stuff tomorrow to get my money back and hopefully getting something else. I actually went back to the dermatologist yesterday and she told me that she can give suggestions on cleansers and moisturizers but really it's basically going to be trial and error for people b/c everyone's skin is of course different and reacts differently to products that might work for someone else. Of course I knew that already, but hearing a dermatologist tell me that and not have the "I'm a doctor, I know it all" attitude is very refreshing. I appreciated her for it. I won't be seeing any other dermatologist now but her. 

I looked on Sephora's site after reading some of Mabelle's posts and I did get a sample of the Help Me but also want to try possibly the Skyn Icelandic line, Juice Beauty, the Ole line or maybe some other Philosophy products. I saw that most of these come in trial kits so I look forward to trying things out. I find usually the problem I have the most is that while I do get oily in the t-zone at times, gel cleansers and stuff for combo skin eventually dries me out in other places so I think I just lean more towards dry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The search for the perfect facial regimen continues....


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 19, 2010)

I went to Sephora on Wednesday and I picked up the Philosophy Advanced Makeup Optional Skin mini set.  I have used it since Wednesday night and so far so good.  No new breakouts and my skin feels softer and smoother.  I am going to stick it out for a few months and see what happens.  

Also the Help Me treatment has not made me dry at all.  I am just using a little bit of it all over my face.  

I will keep you all posted on how it works.  I am glad to be done with the Clinique for a bit.  That was just doing nothing for me at all.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Mar 19, 2010)

^^I'm ready to unload this Clinique back on Macy's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm soooo ready to try something new myself. I'm leaning towards the Juice Beauty set so if I try that, I'll let you know how I feel about it and you can let us know about the Philosophy!


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 19, 2010)

clinic is really hard on the skin. Ive been told this by a lot of people, even a friend who worked for clinic. 
I'm still using the "help me" I LOVE it.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks again Mabelle for all of your great advice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is much appreciated!!


----------



## gujifijian (Mar 20, 2010)

wow everyone is talking about Philosophy products. I don't know if I should keep changing my cleansers. Is changing your cleasner so often even a good idea? Man, y can't I live in the states. Atleast I wouldn't have to pay so much for stuff...grrrrrrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 20, 2010)

^ whats your skin type?
i love purity by philosophy. I also just got the african red clean foaming cleanser by ole henriksen , SO nice. It's crazy gentle and super calming. loves it.


----------



## genduk26 (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I went to Sephora on Wednesday and I picked up the Philosophy Advanced Makeup Optional Skin mini set.  I have used it since Wednesday night and so far so good.  No new breakouts and my skin feels softer and smoother.  I am going to stick it out for a few months and see what happens.  

Also the Help Me treatment has not made me dry at all.  I am just using a little bit of it all over my face.  

I will keep you all posted on how it works.  I am glad to be done with the Clinique for a bit.  That was just doing nothing for me at all._

 
Katie, i think you will love Help Me treatment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have used Philosophy When Hope is Not Enough together with Turbo Booster C Powder in the morning & Help Me at night for few months. And my skin loves it. my face look brighter & smoother. I'm not big with their moisturizers though. They make my face oilier. I use Chanel Line Correcting Fluid AM & Peter Thomas Roth Glycolic Acid 10% Moisturizer PM as my moisturizers. I like PTR skin products but am not sure about Chanel line correcting. I agree with you about Clinique.


----------



## genduk26 (Mar 21, 2010)

Mabelle, I have post acne dark brown spots. they don't fade away in months. sure i can use concealers but i don't want to use make-up to hide something. any suggestion? I want to get DDF Fade Gel 4 but i'm not sure. I heard Hydroquinone is dangerous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is it true?


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 21, 2010)

hydroqartozone? if thats what your talking about, yes it can be dangerous as it is a steroid and it can thin the skin over time.
There are tons of products for hyper pigmentation. Do you have pitted scarring aswell? if yes, there are two products by clinic that are good. one is a get even product (dont remember which.. sry) and another i was told was available is stick format. ill try to enquire and get back to you.
for simple hyperpigementation, most products with vitamine c or rentanoid or rentenole. Ie ole's collagen serum, help me by philosophy or miracle woker by philosophy. Anything to lighten or to encrease cellular turnover will help.

For those unclear on what cell turnover means exactly, this how it was explained to me....
When you are a kid and you get a cut your wound heals withen a day or 2. As a 25 year old, my similar cuts have well over a week. It is because my cell turnover has slowed. Many anti aging products claim to  help speed this up, or keep it at a good rate. This will help deminish wrinkles, expression lines, lighgten sun spots, acne scaring and provide an all over glow. 
peels will always help with hyperpigmenation. again, i always suggest ole.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 21, 2010)

I am going to have to try some of the Ole stuff.  Is it bad to mix different skincare lines?  Hopefully that isn't a totally dumb question!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Mar 21, 2010)

^^ When I first went to see this dermatologist I've been seeing, she recommended the Aveeno Positively Radiant moisturizer and I wanted so badly to love it. I know it's a good line and it even smells great but my skin just wasn't reacting well to it. It didn't moisturize well enough and on this last visit a few days ago, she told me not to be afraid to mix prodcuts. She said you don't have to use the same brand for each product. She said it's all "trial and error to find what works best for you" and I think that's a great way to approach it. 

Yesterday I got the Juice Beauty trial kit at Sephora for sensitive skin (which btw my Sephora is no longer going to be carrying JB for some reason but I was assured I could still get it online and possibly at other locations if I found I liked it) and I started it last night. I will let you guys know how I like it in this next week. So far so good on it. The girl that helped me was very nice, very helpful and even though the JB line was packed away in the stock room she went in and pulled out all the trial kits and helped me pick one out. She also said that in the next few weeks if I find that I do like it and want a full size of something to come back and if they haven't sent the products back she'll find whatever it is I need to get. SOOOO nice!

So, I would say don't be afraid to branch out and see what other things are out there. I'm thinking it might be a good idea to find more than one cleanser that works for you or moisturizer or whatever the case may be in case something happens with one you do like. Stuff is unfortunately discontinued all the time so having a backup would be a great idea! I think I'm going to keep experimenting with products just for that very purpose and Ole is next on my list, Mabelle!


----------



## genduk26 (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_hydroqartozone? if thats what your talking about, yes it can be dangerous as it is a steroid and it can thin the skin over time.
There are tons of products for hyper pigmentation. Do you have pitted scarring aswell? if yes, there are two products by clinic that are good. one is a get even product (dont remember which.. sry) and another i was told was available is stick format. ill try to enquire and get back to you.
for simple hyperpigementation, most products with vitamine c or rentanoid or rentenole. Ie ole's collagen serum, help me by philosophy or miracle woker by philosophy. Anything to lighten or to encrease cellular turnover will help.

For those unclear on what cell turnover means exactly, this how it was explained to me....
When you are a kid and you get a cut your wound heals withen a day or 2. As a 25 year old, my similar cuts have well over a week. It is because my cell turnover has slowed. Many anti aging products claim to  help speed this up, or keep it at a good rate. This will help deminish wrinkles, expression lines, lighgten sun spots, acne scaring and provide an all over glow. 
peels will always help with hyperpigmenation. again, i always suggest ole._

 
is Hydroquinone = hydroqartozone? i don't understand chemistry. DDF Fade gel 4 has ingredients: Azelaic Acid, Hydroquinone, Kojic Acid, Salicylic Acid.

Thanks Mabelle, i'll check on the Ole collagen serum next week when i visit sephora. I have used Philosophy Help Me for few months & i love it. it makes my face brighter & smoother. but the dark brown spots are stubborn. my Dr gave me prescription Retin-A cream (tretinoin) 0.025% for my acne/brown spot. it works well with my acne but not to brown spot (post acne). i don't have small zits or pimples but i get 1 - 2 huge red acnes with white spot in the middle once awhile (i hate it!!) . i don't pinch or squeeze it. but after that i always get pitted scarring. this situation has been going on since i was in high school & i'm 35 now.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 21, 2010)

No, hydrocortisone and hydroquinone are NOT the same thing. The latter is possibly carcinogenic and banned in the EU for use on humans. The former is a common ingredient in creams used on rashes and all kinds of skin irritation. While hydrocortisone might not be the best thing to put on ones skin for longer periods of time, hydroquinone plays in a whole other league of dangerousness.
Hydroquinone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## genduk26 (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_No, hydrocortisone and hydroquinone are NOT the same thing. The latter is possibly carcinogenic and banned in the EU for use on humans. The former is a common ingredient in creams used on rashes and all kinds of skin irritation. While hydrocortisone might not be the best thing to put on ones skin for longer periods of time, hydroquinone plays in a whole other league of dangerousness.
Hydroquinone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_

 
Thanks InspiredBlue, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i never use hydroquinone nor hydrocortisone. i have heard hydroquinone is banned in EU but seen it over the counter in US or sephora (ie. DDF Fade Gel 4). so i got confused. i'll stay away from any hydroquinone ingredients.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Mar 21, 2010)

Just an FYI/Juice Beauty update... Juice Beauty isn't selling that well according to the Sephora employee I chatted with today so that is the reason it's being d/c'd by them and not being carried in their stores any longer. I went back today (my 3rd trip in less than a week!) b/c the moisturizer in the JB trial kit I bought quite frankly sucks. At least in my opinion. It's the Nutrient Moisturizer and last night I tried it after washing my face and ick. It was sooo thick and not emollient at all. I thought I had it all rubbed in and when I pulled my hands away, my hands were white with the moisturizer and so was my face! It didn't absorb well at all and I have dry skin right now. I wasn't crazy about the cleanser but it wasn't bad enough that I'd never use it again. I haven't tried the toner, serum or Green Apple peel yet but I'll use them later this week.

I went back to Sephora to look at a few other moisturizers and was once again helped by a super nice young lady named Chassidy who suggested Ole (I thought of you, Mabelle!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and also suggested Korres' Honey and Thyme moisturizer and the Yogurt one as well. She made me samples of both Korres moisturizers and helped me try out 2 of the Ole ones as well. I decided I'd try the Honey and Thyme for night time since it's slightly thicker and the Yogurt for daytime so once again we'll see how it goes. So far my skin feels MUCH better after the Honey and Thyme than with the JB one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mabelle, what are your thoughts on the Fresh line? I bought the Hesperides body wash and lotion and saw they had a soy cleanser and some other things that looked interesting...


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 21, 2010)

I honestly havent tried fresh yet. Something about it rubs me the wrong way... it seems... kind of frufru. As in its way expensive, doesnt seem like it would do much treating, and is aimed at an older client that likes things that just smell nice. It seems like a designer bag i guess... it's expensive and you feel fancy when you buy it, but in the end, its just a purse, nothing more. It has never appealed to me. And in my store, it doesnt really sell. Their lip treatment however is nice. As is the body scrub.

Juice Beauty does alright at my store. As far as i know, its not being dced on the whole... maybe just being pulled for areas where no on is buying?


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_I honestly havent tried fresh yet. Something about it rubs me the wrong way... it seems... kind of frufru. As in its way expensive, doesnt seem like it would do much treating, and is aimed at an older client that likes things that just smell nice. It seems like a designer bag i guess... it's expensive and you feel fancy when you buy it, but in the end, its just a purse, nothing more. It has never appealed to me. And in my store, it doesnt really sell. Their lip treatment however is nice. As is the body scrub.

Juice Beauty does alright at my store. As far as i know, its not being dced on the whole... maybe just being pulled for areas where no on is buying?_

 
I sort of got the impression that Juice Beauty wasn't being d/c'd everywhere, but the 2 stores closest to me already have it packed up and ready to go back. The store in Lakeside Mall in Metairie said it wasn't selling well at all but maybe it just wasn't selling well there. 

The Fresh line has intrigued me a few times but up until the other day, never noticed they had makeup or facial items. I really liked the Sugar Lemon body wash and lotion as well and I also found them to be pricey so the only reason I got the Hesperides stuff was b/c I had a credit I wanted to spend. I saw the scrub and lip treatment as well as bath cubes and a few other things. I did get one of their concealers just to try it out and so far I don't hate it but I don't "love" it either. 

I also am not sure about the Korres Wild Rose beauty powder I bought. I like it and the texture but I don't like wearing liquid foundation and usually only get tinted moisturizer and wear it with powder but the Watermelon TM was a mess on me. Maybe b/c it was oil free? It didn't blend well and seemed to just sit on top of my skin so I took it back. I'm trying to stay away from MAC foundations and powders to see if my skin gets better b/c I have heard now that MAC's face products aren't great for sensitive skin.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 4, 2010)

I wanted to bump this thread to update on how the Philosophy skin care has been working for me.  

In the morning I have been using the Micro Delivery wash, When Hope is Not Enough serum, and Hope in a Jar SPF 20 moisturizer

In the night have been using Purity cleanser, When Hope is Not Enough serum, and Help Me Retinol Treatment.

I have been using these exact steps morning and night (with my clarisonic brush at night) for over two weeks and my skin hasn't looked this good in YEARS!  

Honestly my overall skin tone is more even and brighter.  My pores by my nose appear to be much smaller.  I am really thrilled with the results.  The only complaint that I have is that the retinol treatment makes a few patches on my face a bit dry.

I am going to stick with Philosophy from now on as long as I keep getting results like this!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for the update! I've gone to Philosophy myself since this weekend. I really wanted to like that Ole kit for the dry/sensitive skin and I do like the stuff but my skin just wasn't responding well to it. I used it for a week and the moisturizer just didn't seem to be helping. I liked the texture of it and the cleanser but I just wasn't noticing any help with the dryness. The one moisturizer also smelled great when I first put it on but after a few minutes it had a scent to it that wasn't necessarily bad but I didn't like how it smelled. The kit came with the cleanser, 2 moisturizers, a scrub and a mask. I haven't tried the mask but the scrub was just right for my skin since it's not harsh and the "scrubbies" are gentle.

I went this weekend (AGAIN) to Sephora and actually spoke with someone from Philosophy who was there for the Sephora skin care challenge and she helped me pick out the Makeup Optional Dry/Sensitive Skin kit. It comes with the Purity cleanser, Hope In A Jar sensitive skin moisturizer, When Hope Is Not Enough serum, eye cream and then 3 packets of the microdermabrasion sample. Now, I've only used this stuff since Saturday night and so far I feel like it has really been the best thing I've used so far. My skin finally feels smooth, hydrated just right and looks nice. I actually just went out to the grocery store with nothing but concealer under my eyes and felt like I didn't look awful! I'm going to of course keep using it and I hope to see even more results by the end of this week. I'm going to have to check into some of those other products you mentioned!


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 9, 2010)

I dont mind skincare - as in using it etc.  I do hate that it costs so much and its not a 'fun' purchase like makeup.  Especially when, at the end of the day, really - there arent mind blowing results from most skincare products.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 9, 2010)

I started using a cleansing soap free benzoyl peroxide bar by zapzyt and omg, my skin is loving it! It doesn't foam up at all and doesn't take forever to wash away. It's like a milky lather that rinses nice and clean. I


----------



## nebbish (Apr 10, 2010)

Ugh I hate my skin.
MUAs I've talked to think it's amazing, but without makeup when I look closely [maybe that's the problem?] I've got MILLIONS of blackheads. I break out with actual pimples probably once a week or so.
It's so frustrating! I've tried so many things. It's hard to convince myself at night when I'm already tired that I need to go wash my face. 

Right now, I use Ponds cold cream to take off my makeup and then St Ives Apricot Scrub blackhead/blemish cos the Ponds leaves my skin feeling greasy, then my own mix of LUSH toner with tea tree oil & LUSH moisturizer. I feel like it doesn't do any good, though.


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 10, 2010)

Finding the right skin care is most def a struggle at times. I finally settled with Pangea Organics products and Cover FX foundation. I think both your skincare and foundation go hand in hand when it comes to breakouts. So far its worked for me. Yeah I still break out but thats mainly because of my PCOS and when its around my time of the month, but no where as near I use to. =) Good luck finding whats right for you. 

And I hear ya late at night when youre soooo tired I wish I could go straight to bed and forget about my face but I think to myself that if I dont ill break out and my skin will become toxic so I get motivated =)


----------



## genduk26 (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nebbish* 

 
_Ugh I hate my skin.
MUAs I've talked to think it's amazing, but without makeup when I look closely [maybe that's the problem?] I've got MILLIONS of blackheads. I break out with actual pimples probably once a week or so.
It's so frustrating! I've tried so many things. It's hard to convince myself at night when I'm already tired that I need to go wash my face. 

Right now, I use Ponds cold cream to take off my makeup and then St Ives Apricot Scrub blackhead/blemish cos the Ponds leaves my skin feeling greasy, then my own mix of LUSH toner with tea tree oil & LUSH moisturizer. I feel like it doesn't do any good, though._

 
i hope someday u will find the right skincare products for you. every skin is different. trial & error isn't fun & is very frustrating. but only you who will know what the best for your skin.  maybe you can start to pay attention what you eat that cause break outs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cleanse my face with clarisonic & cethapil daily face cleaner every day. twice a week i exfoliate with lush ocean salt & mask with ddf sulfur mask. all in 1, they clean up the blackheads on my face. i stay away from food that are cooked with oil. vegetable oil is my face's worst enemy.


----------



## nebbish (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG I love Ocean Salt.
I got to about half the jar & it's like ... all oil? I feel like I should've mixed it more often.
I use Aqua Marina on occasion, also. I feel like it REALLY cleans my face. But it doesn't exfoliate and it doesn't take my makeup off >.<


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nebbish* 

 
_Ugh I hate my skin.
MUAs I've talked to think it's amazing, but without makeup when I look closely [maybe that's the problem?] I've got MILLIONS of blackheads. I break out with actual pimples probably once a week or so.
It's so frustrating! I've tried so many things. It's hard to convince myself at night when I'm already tired that I need to go wash my face. 

Right now, I use Ponds cold cream to take off my makeup and then St Ives Apricot Scrub blackhead/blemish cos the Ponds leaves my skin feeling greasy, then my own mix of LUSH toner with tea tree oil & LUSH moisturizer. I feel like it doesn't do any good, though._

 
You should try the Ocean salt scrub by LUSH. It's amazing. I got it as a gift for a firend of mine with large pore/blackheads. she loved it! So then i decided to try it. I liked it alright... but then my boyfriend started to use it. He is very acen prone. Large pores. Lots of white heads and black heads. It has changed his skin. He was using proactive before, and stopped because the lush scrub was working way better. Its the best scrub for blackheads/acne imo. It's not super abrasive (the salt starts to disolve asa it touches water). It's moizturizing, yet it dries out your zits. It kind of gives you the results of the fabulous skin you have once you come back from the beach.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 11, 2010)

So I have been using the Philosophy Help Me which I really like but it has dried out parts of my face in little patches.  I have gone to using it every third night which has seemed to help.  I am wondering if retinol does this to others or if it is just me?


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 11, 2010)

It very well might. I mean, it does help to dry out pimples... so i imagine it could make some dry patches. 
what moisturizer do you use? And do you exfoliate?


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_It very well might. I mean, it does help to dry out pimples... so i imagine it could make some dry patches. 
what moisturizer do you use? And do you exfoliate?_

 
I use the microdelivery wash in the morning and I also use the clarisonic to remove my makeup at night.  I had not been using the Help Me treatment with a moisturizer but I will now.  I have heard that you should put the Help me treatment on first and let it soak in for about 20 minutes and then apply your moisturizer but I am not sure if that is accurate.


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 13, 2010)

i think 20 mins is a bit much. let it soak in.. but after 5 you should be ok. Be sure to use a moisturizer with SPF as the retenoid in help me is photosenstive and cause your skin to burn and other such unpleasentness.
for moisturizer i like philosophy's hope in a jar for day (in the us they hav eit with spf 20) or sheer transformation (by ole obviously). For night i like when hope is not enough. A lot richer than the regular hope in a jar. 
If you wear a tinted moisturizer with spf or BE (with natural spf 15) thats alright too.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_i think 20 mins is a bit much. let it soak in.. but after 5 you should be ok. Be sure to use a moisturizer with SPF as the retenoid in help me is photosenstive and cause your skin to burn and other such unpleasentness.
for moisturizer i like philosophy's hope in a jar for day (in the us they hav eit with spf 20) or sheer transformation (by ole obviously). For night i like when hope is not enough. A lot richer than the regular hope in a jar. 
If you wear a tinted moisturizer with spf or BE (with natural spf 15) thats alright too._

 
Thank you so much for all of your help and advice!


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 16, 2010)

no problem.
Ive become skincare obsessed. Like i said, before i started working for sephora, i didnt care so much. But since ive started paying attention to my skin, it looks SO amazing. It's clear, texture is awesome. My foundation covers better, glides on. Its like butter!
My co worker even remaked one how great my skin looks compared to when i started saying "it looks like velevet. yur skin now, is like what all women want." I'm thrilled with it. 
for the first time in a LONG time, i dont feel like i need to wear foundation to cover up.


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 16, 2010)

I used to be like you but I realized how important skincare is in order to have a flawless complexion.  Hopefully you'll find some products that'll work and be effortless.


----------



## CandeeNova (May 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Oh, another good 2 in one is Purity by Philosophy. It's my everyday cleanser. It's PH balanced so theres no need for a toner. It's also designed to take makeup off. Even stubborn waterproof makeup, it just melts away. It's got a light lemony scent and leave the skin soft yet sqweeky clean! It's also uber mild, and wont irritate even the most sensitive skin. Plus it's so mild, even if you get a bunch in your eye, it doesn't sting. There's usually a travel sized one 9good for trying out) in the beauty to go section at sephora. It's 14 CAD, so prolly 10ish USD or less._

 
i've been wanting to try purity for so long! thank you for the info!


----------

